# ICD 10 for Brow Ptosis



## briansmith99 (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello,

I am trying to pin down a diagnosis code for procedures done to repair age related drooping brows.  These codes in ICD 9 have alternated between 374.30 and 701.8 depending on who you ask and what is in the case but either way a match for ICD10 is requiring some guesswork.  Since the GEMs doesn't provide a 1 for 1 match to either ICD9 code set I am wondering what other Ophthalmology offices are planning to use for this type of procedure.

Thoughts?


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 29, 2015)

Isn't the under the brow part of the upper eyelid?  If not it would be a facial droop. Or facial nerve paralysis. Or something along that line.  The documentation would help in making he right choice.


----------



## briansmith99 (Oct 1, 2015)

mitchellde said:


> Isn't the under the brow part of the upper eyelid?  If not it would be a facial droop. Or facial nerve paralysis. Or something along that line.  The documentation would help in making he right choice.



Thanks but what we are treating falls more frequently in the area of an age related droop.  Its not the lid itself or at least not just the lid.  The brow itself has lost muscular strength and the skin its elasticity.  The resultant droop is literally the forehead skin hanging over the eyelids.  It wasn't an good translation for the code in ICD9.  I think we'll be stuck using the Eyelid dx in H02.4xx at least until we get some corrections.


----------



## briansmith99 (Oct 27, 2015)

Updating!  We've been using L98.8 and that has been a successful option for us so far.

Thanks!


----------

